# Cobia? Rigging



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Really want to try to catch a cobia on the fly this summer. 

For those who have done itâ€¦

What wt where you using/how big was the fish?

Do you rig up like you would for tarpon?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

I had my 12 wt. with me, 50lb flouro leader although it s probably not needed; I use flouro for everything but smacks and jacks because its one less reason the fish has to not eat. fish was 41 inches. I tied up a few 6-8 inch long articulated squid flies, although I'm sure just about any pattern would work. hope that helps


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Big-buck.

Did you run that leader straight the fly?

I have read for big game fish a lot of guy will tie like you said 30#-50# leader to a 60#-80# shock tippet.

I have also heard of guys running a break line in between the leader and the tippet. Not sure why, seems to me that would defeat the purpose of hooking up, unless I suppose you are try to save your fly line.

Anyhow thanks for the input.


----------



## Scott F (Aug 26, 2005)

From 2# to ? Lost some that broke the fly line. 
To save the expensive fly line use, I use 17# class Tippett with a min 30# Fluoro bite tippet. Preferred is 40# Fluoro bite tippet.
Boat handling & a tight drag can get you away from rig or buoy quickly & allow lighter bite tippets. How light? Only experience will tell you.


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

If I am fishing a weed line, floating debris, or a shrimp boat I run a tapered leader, usually 60#-50#-40# for general fishing if i am just running and looking for fish. I rarely use a break leader for the reason of (and this may just be me) Im watching the fish chase my fly and if i think he can get me into the rig ill strip faster and bring him closer to the boat or let the boat drift away then hook up.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

11 wt rod, 40lb fluorocarbon leader, big yellow or white fly (any pattern will work).


----------

